

Boingboing redesigned: nicely minimalist, despite all the ads - rms
http://www.boingboing.net/2007/08/welcome-to-the-new-b.html

======
rms
Perhaps most interestingly, they enabled comments with the help of a (full-
time?) community manager to keep things from turning into the Techcrunch
comments.

It makes me wonder how much money they make. Anyone have a ballpark figure?

------
Kelevra
"All the ads?" The ad count is way, way down. Where they used to have a dozen
mini-banners, they've now got one big square box.

~~~
Kelevra
Here, look how many ads there were just a few days ago:

[http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5483/boingboingoldschooll...](http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5483/boingboingoldschoolli3.gif)

------
Alex3917
That's the first thing I noticed also. It looks much less busy despite having
significantly more ad space.

